# Antibiotic use & Pox Virus ??



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I have just finished doing a search through the forum for posts on Pigeon pox, and I can't quite find all the answers I am looking for. Would someone have a moment to help me please? 

I have been caring for a baby pigeon for several weeks who has just started to develop pox lesions on its face and feet. Apart from the pox lesions, its still in very good health and has good droppings, good appetite, flying very well etc.

From what I've read on the forum so far, the virus runs its course eventually but it can be a good idea to medicate with antibiotics to control secondary bacterial infections and canker caused by the compromised immune system. Members have previously suggested using either baytril , amoxicillin, or doxycycline & metronidazole for controlling the canker. 

This makes a lot of sense to me, however my question is since the Virus lasts up to 3 months or more, and most antibiotics shouldn't be used for more than 14 days, when would be the best time to treat with antibiotics? Do you think there would be any benefit treating ASAP while the POX is just starting to get a hold? Or would probiotics be a better choice, reserving the antibiotics for when the lesions start to burst?

I would appreciate hearing from anyone with experience with this, as this is my first time with pox.

Thanks!


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't had a Pox outbreak but I do vaccinate for it. I keep a bottle of Pox dry on hand that I get from Foys if I need it.

Link - http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/512.html


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I live in Australia and I'm not sure if Foy's deliver here.

PS. Who is that gorgeous pigeon in your avatar? I love how he is charcoal with white primaries- what a stunning bird!


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know if you vaccinate for Pox but I thought I would pass this info on to as well. Here is a link to how Rick Mardis from CBS vacs his birds for Pox. I know its a little late for this but it might be some good info for you in the future.

http://www.cbspigeon.com/video/vd17.html
http://www.cbspigeon.com/video/vd20.html


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> Thanks for the link. I live in Australia and I'm not sure if Foy's deliver here.
> 
> PS. Who is that gorgeous pigeon in your avatar? I love how he is charcoal with white primaries- what a stunning bird!


He is one of my breeders I picked up from Dennis Kuhn here in the states. If you would see him in person he is jet black. I wish I could loft fly him but he is a prisoner. I just got my first round out of him and I can't wait to see how they do for me come YB season. Dennis calls them his Black Knights. Here is a link to his Black Knights if your looking for some reading.

http://www.whiteracers.com/


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks, those Black Knights are lovely (I liked his reds as well).


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not a real big fan of reds even though I have 1 red bar in my loft. The only reason I have him is due to the fact that he carries the barless gene and I'm trying to breed performance into my barless racers.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Regarding the original topic, I found a really good thread on Pigeon Angels by plamenh which documented the recovery of her pigeon Quazimodo. It took 6 weeks for a very bad case of pox to heal. plamenh didn't use antibiotics and instead chose to boost Quazimodo's immune system naturally.

http://www.pigeonangels.com/t1901-pigeon-pox

Thanks plamenh, it has really helped me seeing the healing process of Pox documented so well


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd go with what you read (as in your last post).

If we know a bird is suffering from a virus, I'm not keen on giving it antibiotics 'in case' it gets a secondary infection. We advise people with lofts to not give antibiotics as a matter of course 'just in case', as it can potentially aid bacteria in becoming resistant to what could have been useful drug when actually needed. 

OK, there can be exceptions. If a bird suffers from Adenovirus Type 2, it's very likely to come hand in hand with E.Coli or Salmonella infection. That's just the way it is, and it may be as well to consider that. But then, how many of us have had confirmed cases of that?

As for treating for Canker 'in case', well, my personal view would be that if the pox is dry pox (on the outside), treat for Canker if the bird shows symptoms. If it's 'wet' pox, then there's probably a better case for it unless one is very practised in distinguishing pox lesions in the mouth from canker lesions.

(Yes, I know - canker doesn't always show in the mouth/throat. But does that mean we should treat a bird for everything it 'might' have? I'd say not  )


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks heaps for your post, John, its so nice to hear from you. I hope things are going well for you this year so far!

I think I will go with your advice and just monitor things for now, as the lesions are not too bad & she's very lively. I am going to leave the lesions alone too, as some of the veterinary advice I've read today stated that applying topical agents can aggravate them and they tend to fall off without human interference anyway. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Just as an update, I went with John's advice and I didn't use any medicine- I just kept her well fed and her environment disinfected regularly. 

She ended up sharing my bathroom with another pox infected baby for 6 weeks and they became mates! After 6 weeks all signs of the pox is gone; they are nice and fat and their droppings are perfect (they were wet and disturbing looking during the viral infection). The pair of them are now being allowed to come and go from the bathroom window as they get used to being wild.

I'm really pleased and relieved to see that pox can completely heal up like this


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeon romance blossoms in the most unusual places!

Glad to hear they are doing well


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear John,

Thanks heaps again for all your help and valuable advice, its so wonderful seeing them happy and well


----------

